# Salad with vegetable lasagna



## crankin (Oct 10, 2008)

I am planning on making a vegetable lasagna (onion, carrots, green pepper, spinach) and I want to have a salad with it. What would be a good salad to be with lasagna? Caesar? Or any other good ideas? Thanks.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 10, 2008)

If I were having the lasagna, I'd go with the Caesar for me it's simple and won't hide the flavors of your veggie lasagna.
kadesma


----------



## Mr Kram (Oct 10, 2008)

most vinaigrettes
bleu cheese
green goddess


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 10, 2008)

I might like a salad of bitter greens with blue cheese or green goddess dressing or even just a simple mustardy vinaigrette with the lasagna. tie bitter would be a good counterpoint to the lasagna.


----------



## Claire (Nov 1, 2008)

I hate to say it, but I'd take the shortcut of buying Good Seasons Zesty Italian package mix, then make it with a decent quality olive oil and a wine vinegar.  I've gotten more compliments on salads made with that, then when friends/relatives make it they wonder why theirs doesn't taste as good as mine.  It was funny when I asked an aunt what she used for vinegar and oil, and of course she just used whatever vegetable oil she had on hand and probably distilled vinegar.  I just laughed:  Did I not tell you balsamic vinegar and extra virgin olive oil?  I usually top the salad with a sprinkle of a good quality Italian-style grating cheese (parm, romano, or asiago).


----------

